# The banning of Goldfish and Tropical fish in San Francisco



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

It might soon be illegal to buy goldfish in San Francisco. The city's Animal Control and Welfare Commission is pushing for a ban because it says the mass breeding of the fish is inhumane. The proposed bill would also outlaw the sale of tropical fish and renew a ban on hamsters, kittens, and puppies. The commission wants to discourage "impulse buys" of these pets, which sometimes end up abandoned in shelters. Reactions are all over Twitter, where one person has said, "San Fran finally found an 'impulse' they didn't like."

http://beta.news.yahoo.com/blogs/tr...f-youtube-san-francisco-may-155311027.html?nc

What do you think about this?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

lol good thing I'm in Canada


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Bettas are tropical fish, so it appears that you won't be able to purchase them in San Francisco. If you aren't allowed to purchase fish, hamsters, kittens, and puppies then what pets are you allowed to have?


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

What if you go to another state to buy them and bring them to your home? '

I think it's good they want to stop the mass breeding and bad treatment from owners but banning it seems like a lazy-cheap resolution for the problem.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I get where theyre going and it's great..but god knows people are going to be hiding their byb programs and making the animals worse.ick..
And yeah.. Does that mean they can go else where and get the animals?
I mean puppies and kittens are just dogs and cats..so is that banning them? What about rescues adopting out there?
Confused.. Lol


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

The Animal Control means well, but their plans are just plain confusing. What if you have these pets and you are moving to San Francisco? How will the Animal Control and Animal Shelters stay in business? What happens if you already have these pets in your home (in San Francisco) and they ban the animals? There are so many great questions to ask these people. It does seem like they're being rather lazy about fixing the problem...:-?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember when San Fransisco was still part of the United States... *sigh*

Land of the brave, home of the FREE...

Now its the land of the insane, and home of the free-loaders. No wonder Michael Savage calls the place 'San FranSICKO'.

There are bad pet breeders, bad pet stores, and bad pet owners. Step up enforcement? Nah, can't pay for that. Take away everyone's freedom. Why, that's the perfect solution!

I can't wait for marijuanna to be totally legal in CA... because as soon as they do that, they'll tax the heck out of it, and ban everyone from smoking it! 

I'm sorry, I seem to be wandering a little OT... now where were we? Banning pets. Oh yes... they can have my bettas when they pry them out of my cold, dead fingers!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

But you're not in San Fransisco, right?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=new england&um=1&hl=en&biw=1359&bih=839&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah Silly Cone...

Just like the Nazis & the Third Reich, bad government and ideas travel fast.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

O.O nooooos, I love the big pet store in china town! (I don't think puppy's and kittens should be sold Unless it's like adoption rescue) the entire downstairs is a big aquarium and their fish always seem so healthy and it's only a few blocks from one of my school buildings, And they have big pools with tons of different types of gold fish and koi and they aren't stuffed full. Although the bettas don't seem all that different from other chain pet stores  I love going in and petting the parrots when they have species I know how to handle. And every time I see puppies in pet stores I always get a little sad, puppies should be played with a lot....

And I haven't been to the oceans aquarium in the SF tenderloin that is one of the highest rated fish stores in the bay area O.O They won't sell you fish unless you bring them a water sample. and they also carry bettas (But I've heard you don't need a water sample for them)....  I would of already of gone there if it wasn't in the tenderloin, kinda scary over on that side of town XD 


I hope this won't be effective in the entire SF bay area, I'm in the south bay and love a few of the pet stores.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

copperarabian,

Since you are in the 'eye of the storm', you need to be pro-active on this... or your parents, if you're not of age to vote. If you don't fight for your freedoms, they get taken away, one by one.

I'm 47 years old, and the America of today is nothing like the country I was born into. Our freedoms have been slowly eroding, year after year. This pet thing is 'just another brick in the wall', so to speak...


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I just skimmed over the post, but my initial reaction was, good. They're not making pets illegal, they're just making pets not so easy to come by. How many idiots walk into a pet store without any prior knowledge or research and commit their lives to taking care of another living breathing animal. This spontaneous, 'omg I have to have that ferret" all too often ends badly. I do not want this to ever happen. Of course, there's always going to be those irresponsible people. Hopefully, this regulation will allow those who are educated and committed to pets will still own pets and they'll get them from responsible breeders and educate themselves. But then again, I believe that no responsible dog or cat owner would ever purchase one from a pet store or the family down the road that thought breeding would be 'fun.' I 100% support responsible breeders. I have no tolerance for puppy mills or back yard breeders. I cringe when I hear, "I want to breed my dog because I think it will be fun..." or "I want to breed because I want teach my kids about life..." or "I want the money..."


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am with ya HFFF....too much government control...geeze.....I heard about this going on a week or so ago and I thought it was a joke...I need to go read the link...haven't yet......this is what HB669 was trying to do a year or so ago backed and started by PETA.......they wanted to take all tropical fish away from all of us in every state and this included snakes, lizards....etc... too......with the plan to get dog, cats, horses out of our homes next once they got that passed...nothing would be allowed to be kept for pets...nothing.......

What is happening to our Freedom......and why are we letting them take it away.......


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

What good is our freedom when we're taking away the freedom of another living breathing being. Over breeding, irresponsible breeding, irresponsible pet owners... they're ruining lives of animals that can't speak out for themselves.


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't get me started on PETA. All I'm going to say is that they're a horrible organization that lies to people. They eliminate more than 85% of the animals that are put into their care and they also tried passing a law that stated all pets will be taken away from their home and eliminated because pets are abominations. They want the entire US to go vegan (we can't survive without protein) and they abuse children and give out sexual messages when it comes to advertising. Yes, there are some non-meat things that provide protein, but would you really like to be limited to that small bit? I give their knowledge about horses and the other animals they talk about an E- (or F-) because they don't know squat about these animals. I remember PETA complaining about how horses don't have enough room to lay down in their stalls when horses have a locking system in their legs so that they can stand because if they lay for too long they'll crush their organs and die. Wow, I don't understand why anyone would support them after what they do to people and the animals they "claim" to rescue. I'm done with my short rant.

No, I don't live in San Francisco (I thought someone asked me that) and I don't like the idea of animals being banned. It takes away from our freedom, but you must also see what they're doing to the animals who are treated poorly in San Francisco. It helps bring the cruel treatment down and such, but these animals are our companions. The harder it is to get animals in San Francisco the harder it'll be to give a rescued animal a home. There's both a good and bad thing about this "idea" to ban animals.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

denaliwind,

Humans who mistreat animals should be prosecuted. I think we all agree on that.

Beyond that, a compromise of freedom does not solve the problem.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

.... This is insane! They intend to fix an issue by banning it? Not all animals are impulse buys D: Instead of wasting time on a ban that will go nowhere, why not do something productive like getting the proper information for animal care out and closing down those those puppy mills and punishing breeders that abuse their animals?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Raging forest fires, nobody likes them. There is a mighty toll on the environments and the animals when they sweep through, not to mention human habitation and business. And forest fires aren't 'green' at all. Think of all the greenhouse gases released into the atmosphere! What to do, to stop the madness? Ban fire.

We could ban fire. Sure, we could. No more candles, campfires, cigarettes, bonfires, fireworks, barbacues, lawnmowers and combustion engines. No burning oil or coal.

Of course, without fire most of civilization will die off (don't make me explain it, trust me on this). Of course, that not such a bad thing. Humans always complain about a lack of freedom and make such a fuss about things like slavery, etc. Less people is a good thing, isn't it?

Of course, there will still be fires. Always will be, as long as lightening exists. Or lava. And spontanous combustion. But that's NATURAL, so any devestation caused by NATURE is okay. And after all, there are some PLANTS that won't germinate without a fire scorching them. So fire is ok... as long as humans don't have the freedom to use it!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Raging forest fires, nobody likes them. There is a mighty toll on the environments and the animals when they sweep through, not to mention human habitation and business. And forest fires aren't 'green' at all. Think of all the greenhouse gases released into the atmosphere! What to do, to stop the madness? Ban fire.
> 
> We could ban fire. Sure, we could. No more candles, campfires, cigarettes, bonfires, fireworks, barbacues, lawnmowers and combustion engines. No burning oil or coal.
> 
> ...


 is there any truth that spontanous combustion exist?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> copperarabian,
> 
> Since you are in the 'eye of the storm', you need to be pro-active on this... or your parents, if you're not of age to vote. If you don't fight for your freedoms, they get taken away, one by one.
> 
> I'm 47 years old, and the America of today is nothing like the country I was born into. Our freedoms have been slowly eroding, year after year. This pet thing is 'just another brick in the wall', so to speak...



I'm 21 so if we are voting I will. I'm a little torn though, I want the fish to stay, but I also want them cared for. If they add that pet stores can keep fish if they are inspected more strictly then before I'll probably vote for it even if it means paying more. But if they completely disappear I'll vote no.

Also where I live some of the fire stuff isn't allowed in certain places and times of the year, but that's understandable since we get a lot of grass fires.

*@oldfishlady*

I hope they don't take away all exotic animals, and they better remember the grandfather law. It would be horrible if they didn't allow parrots D: I don't know what I would do without birds in my life....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

geeez, seirously? take pets away? wow.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

i got to agree with that comment the one thing San Fransisco doesn't allow lol... but I have to say great idea bad plan


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The good news is it is very unlikely to even make it to a vote. Everything I've read says most of the officials are not going along with this. That said it is important for the residents of San Francisco to be proactive about this and let their voices be heard.

The IBC convention is in San Francisco this year. While I doubt they'll do anything in regards to this matter I wish they would make some public comment regarding this proposal for the media during the convention.

Legislation is not going to solve the problem. BYB'ers are still going to breed, un-educated people are still going to let their dogs wander around unaltered, people are still going to get pets on a whim. The only way to change the issue is for society as a whole to change its views on animals. Its sad to say that even in our pet loving society people still view animals as disposable commodities. Get a puppy, puppy starts mouthing, dump the puppy instead of taking the time to teach him. Cycle continues.

Pet stores need to find a way to sell quality, cared for animals, do their best to educate their customers on proper husbandry, but still keep up with their bottom line. Most companies care less about the product their selling or the people that work for or buy from them than they do about their profits.

Puppy/animal mills need to be cut down on while not interfering with ethical breeders, because despite popular belief dogs, cats, hamsters, fish, snakes can all be bred ethically. Dogs and cats bred by ethical breeders never end up in shelters because they're strict in their contracts and even microchip their animals with their information.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I follow Nichi's law: Believe None of what you hear and half of what you see when concerning the 'news' because Yahoo also keeps tabs on the rest of the Royal Family months after people stopped caring. I doubt this law will be passed because so many people get their pets and pet products from there. 

I think they won't get away with this. So many breeders are situated in that area. Martini'sMommy is a San Francisco betta breeder isn't she? They can't take her betta's away.


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Won't the amount of neglected animals in other States rise if San Francisco decides to go through with this? I doubt (and hope) that this will not be their expected solution to the problem. There are alternate ways to rid of the cruelty other than banning them and making other States have to deal with the increased amount of neglected animals. If we work together there'll be more animals that are given a second chance that so many have not been given. Banning the animals isn't going to stop the cruelty. There'll always be those people who try to sneak by the law and justice system in order to do their cruel deeds.


----------

